# Aggression in late pregnancy...



## amyjenkins (Dec 27, 2010)

Hi all, 

Sorry for posting this twice but not sure if it comes under health or behaviour!

Just looking for some friendly advice - about a month or so back we took in a stray kitty (beautiful thing) that was in a really bad way. We decided to get her vet checked and to look after her until we can re-home her ourselves (The shelters here in the UK are as completely jam-packed as I'm sure they are in the States!) Anyway - after antibiotics for a small fever we found out she was pregnant! Couldn't afford a scan to see how far along she was but the vet said she should be strong enough to cope and that she was roughly a month pregnant! So now we're really coming up to the time that she should getting ready to give birth (could be today or up to a weeks time) but I'm confused about the signals... Yesterday she vomited twice and today although no vomit she is being very aggressive and agitated (She is not an aggressive cat normally - she is quite aloof and not fond of much affection but she is tolerant, but in the last 24 hours if I or any other of my 2 cats get within a meter of her then she is growling quite aggressively and moving away!). She has shown no signs of nesting and is eating normally so I'm confused! Also her nipples have become darker and are protruding more in the past couple days...

There's nothing telling me she is in ill health so I'd prefer to not take her to the vets unless she really needs to - plus vet bills here are extortionate and the closest vet is absolutely MILES away in the next village! 

So i guess I was just wondering if anyone recognises this behaviour or if it's just a pregnancy thing - or even if I do need a trip to the vets!? 

Any help would be really appreciated - thank you all xxx

ps - Have set up kittening boxes etc.


----------



## praline (Jun 3, 2011)

I have never had a cat give birth but I think the breeding forum, if you look through there you might pick up on tips and signs when delivery is coming.

To me, I would think her bad attitude would mark that is was soon ~ I know in the hours before I went into labor with each of my 3 kids I was a beast lol


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

praline said:


> I know in the hours before I went into labor with each of my 3 kids I was a beast lol


Just then? :wink :wink :wink :wink


----------



## praline (Jun 3, 2011)

MowMow said:


> Just then? :wink :wink :wink :wink


Neah ~ I was just MORE of a beast right before labor. That and I went cleaning insane with the nesting thing. I was mopping ceilings the night before my oldest was born :?


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Did the vet know whether this girl is a first time queen? Often the nipples aren't quite as large if she hadn't a litter before. Whether this is her first litter or not, some queens do become quite antsy before birthing, and some downright very aggressive afterward, especially toward other cats or dogs, even if they were friends beforehand. Some queens are extremely protective to their kits, and yours may be one of these. The vomiting may all be signs of kittens coming soon. Can you keep her in a quiet room away from other cats or people? She sounds like she's getting stressed. Some cats just want to do their own thing and she sounds like she may be one of them; others want you right there during the birthing and are distressed if you leave. It is best to keep her quiet and undisturbed so she doesn't have to feel defensive and to keep her as calm and relaxed as possible. First time queens can feel confused and panicky when labor starts as they don't really know what's happening until the first kitten is born. If you're the one that feeds her, continue to do so. Talk to her calmly and encouragingly. Spend some time with her....even sit on the floor and read. Set up a kittening cardboard box and cover it partially with a blanket, or use a large cat carrier with some wads of newspaper with shredded newspaper, and put it in a closet. Cat carrier has the advantage that if something does go wrong during birthing, she's already in the carrier to take to the vet. As long as she is eating well, and peeing/pooping normally, she should be OK. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## amyjenkins (Dec 27, 2010)

The vet thinks she's had kittens before but she's young so probably only one litter previous to this! Its 48 hours later and still no signs of babies... She's still being quite aggressive but has calmed a little. Also there's been no more vomiting or anything like that. I've set up kittening boxes in a couple of different area's but she's showing no real interest in them - She's been poking her head around the house today so i'm guessing she's still looking for a place to nest - The best place for her to have the babies is in the spare room as it's warm and I can keep her enclosed in there without our other cats bothering her but she doesn't seem to want to be shut in there - she's okay if i'm in there too and i'm trying to spend as much time as I can with her but obviously I can't be in there 24 hours a day! 

Really have no idea if we're an hour or a week away from labour! So confusing!!!!


----------



## praline (Jun 3, 2011)

Just throwing this one out there... I know your a grown woman and smart 
but so was a friend of my mom. She took in a stray female and she was going to deliver "soon". She had the kittens in a spare room under the bed even though she had plenty of birthing boxes. It was 2 days before my mom's friend figured it out =/ 

Her friend wasn't the brightest crayon in the box when it came to cats granted, but make sure you take a peek around areas she frequents.


----------



## amyjenkins (Dec 27, 2010)

I don't understand what you're trying to say? That she might have already had the kittens and i've missed it/them!? No, she's definitely still pregnant - or failing that she's swallowed a rugby ball!!


----------

